# bmw + bumper sticker = desecration?



## 1BABYGIRL2000 (Oct 6, 2006)

bimmer dot info said:


> Looks like your math is right.
> Personally I dont like bumper stickers on any car. They make the car easier to recognise and will cause uneven paint fade. I do have a few stickers on the windows though (just little ones).


I totally agree. Bumper stickers on cars just kind of cheapen them to me. Only stickers I have are the required. But that's JMO.


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

woody underwood said:


> Older Volvos, SAABs and most new Subarus came/come with bumper stickers from the factory...I believe you can order them as OEM equipment. I have an SCCA sticker on the left rear window and a BMW CCA badge on the grill...that's enough.


I purchased a new Volvo in '74 and it didn't have any kind of bumper sticker. Let me tell you, those bumpers were humongus! What kinfd of sticker are you talking about?

I have seen some gross bumper stickers around here. Some people think it's a place to let the whole world know how they feel.


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

*Bumber Stickers*

Festers (not as in "uncle")
My 2 Cents

Bumper stickers have always been taboo on my cars.

Even more irritating are the gratis license plate frames suppied by your new car dealer. The first thing I did when I picked up my new 530i was to trash the frames and the adhesive dealership logo on the rear panel.

It irritates me when they expect you to advertise their dealership for free of charge.

Has anyone purchased an tasteful plate frame (stainless) for the rear tags,

thanks!!:thumbup:


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

When I drove really crappy used cars I had bumper stickers. Now that I can afford fresh paint I avoid 'em.


----------



## N1tr0gen (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a small russian flag to identify my birthplace and a nurburgring(miss it ;( ) sticker on the back on each side of my lower trunk and I love it and will have same setup on all my future cars!


----------



## 11gt535 (Jan 16, 2011)

The Nurburgring bumper sticker looks very nice on my car...


----------



## TemporarySanity (Mar 6, 2007)

No bumper stickers on my cars. I think it looks tacky.


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting "my other car is Rolls-Royce" sticker.


----------



## 323idriver (Sep 3, 2011)

mstrq said:


> I'm thinking of getting "my other car is Rolls-Royce" sticker.


"My other car...trucks run over BMW's" sticker would be cool... I own two lifted Tacoma 4x4's.


----------



## creamclean (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with the sentiment that the older a car is, the more okay bumper stickers become (unless the car is well-kept and old enough to be a classic). My '01 X5 only had a small, black University of SC alumn sticker on the back which looked nice on the black part of the rear window. If I ever put stickers on my new e92, they'll either be vinyl (for no gross white or rectangle), or black and small Never on the paint, though!

I know we've all been behind the "peace and love" hippies with a million bumper stickers on the back of their van, looking at you and shaking their head at your car. Shake your head back, though...BMWs sip gas compared to those old vans! Not to mention the SULEVs...

How do they see through the rear window?


----------

